# Partner Visa. enough proof for de facto relationship?



## Moskito (Jul 6, 2012)

Hello! 
i had a look around the forum the get an answer to my question, but wasn't quite successful. So i decided to post my problem:

I'm from Austria and am in a relationship with an Australian for almost 2 Years now. As I'm about to finish my bachelor studies here in Vienna, we've been thinking of applying for a Partner Visa, so I can come to Australia for a longer time than 3 months. 
Now our problem is, that we didn't live together in one household for 12 months.. and when I went to the Australian Embassy here in Vienna a few days ago, the lady said, thats the main part needed to get the visa aprooved... If we can't give that evidence its not very likely to get it.. 
Now the paradox is, that I can't think of any other way to live in Australia for that long other than a Partner Visa. There is no working holday visa or whatsoever for Austrians... and a tourist visa is only for 3 months. 

So do you think it would still be possible to get the visa without that "living togheter for 12 months" part? We have heaps of other evidence that we are in a relationship. (booked flights together, pics, we facetime nearly every day)
I
f anybody has experience with that kinda thing, proofing a de facto relationship I would be very greatful for any help. Maybe somebody had a similar problem? 

Thanks very much!! 
Steffi


----------



## Upper71 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hello, I have applied for 309 visa also on 29th of June. So far Ι've been asked only for the medical exams. I'm wondering myself about the outcome of this. We are living together in Athens but still it's not clear to me if we will be successful. We both have our apartments in town so we couldn't show common bills for utilities or other subscription. So we sent common photos, declaration letters, newspaper subscription, phone bills and cell phone analysis. I'm still waiting further informations for us. You should spend lots of time reading visa notes on Australian site in Germany, Berlin also.
I wish you good luck!


----------



## Bharter (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm currently in the process of applying for that visa, My partner and myself applied for a certificate of relationship through the QLD government I'd have to look through my stack of papers to find that site for you, But that is what the Visa people told my partner when he called about the 12 month living requirement, As I am American and he is Australian , they said that would be sufficient enough for the Visa, along with the Statutory Declarations.


----------



## Moskito (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey Bharter! Thanks for your reply! So hows your application going? Did you get the visa? and how long is/did the whole process take? About the 12 months living together requirement.. So the two of you didn't live together neither? And you still applied? 
Sorry for the load of questions


----------



## Bharter (Aug 14, 2012)

Its ok. I am still in the process of filling out my paperwork. So far from everything I have read on here. People answering my questions. Doing a boat load of research, I think we should be ok. No we have not lived together. We met online over 4 years ago as friends. We started a relationship 2 years ago. I will update you as soon as I hear anything about the Visa as I am sending in my application very soon. Hope everything is going good for you as well.


----------



## Moskito (Jul 6, 2012)

thanks so much! that would be awesome if you let me know how you're doing with everything. really appreciate it! I think we're in a very similar situation, regarding proof of the relationship and everything. 
You launched your application in the US right? When was that?


----------



## Bharter (Aug 14, 2012)

No problem at all. I will be launching my application from USA yes.


----------

